# What to put in the Kong for fussy eater/ also treat suggestions please



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought a small Kong and I placed inside it the Kong small dog biscuits and my malt igored it.

Do you have any suggestions for something to put in the Kong that she might like. She loves meat and Royal Canin and Fish for dogs treats. She also likes some dried dog meat treats. 

As for the pet chews etc she just ignore them and she does not seem to like any carbohydrate based dog treats. 

I sometimes give her a carrot or green bean to chew on and she likes those.

Do you have any suggestions for Kong treats or other treats for fussy eaters that only seem to like meat.

Thanks


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I put 2-3 small treats in the small end of the kong then fill it with soft food and freeze it. It lasts longer that way and isn't clogged at the small end, bec he never gets that food out.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Peanut Butter and leave it in the freezer for about 1/2 hr.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't use my Kong anymore but I would suggest the mini zukes for treats or the soft buddy biscuits.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

canned dog food, yogurt, squeeze cheese, peanut butter...and I always freeze it so it last longer. I often layer with cookies or kibble.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Peanut butter and freeze it as others have suggested.

Keeps them busy!


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried the Kong with peanut butter, she likes it but leaves it once the easily bits have been licked off. 

She loves her fish sticks so I will continue with those.

She also likes Beef Jerky but I dont give her it very often as I am not sure how healthy it is ?? what do you guys think?

I bought some Greenies treats for cleaning teeth and she ignores them also.

She is a bit of a fuss pot which can be frustrating......... but I love her all the same haha :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It may be a blessing that she ignored the greenies. I've heard some bad stories about them not digesting and causing blockage...I"m not sure if this is still true, but better safe than sorry.

Have you tried "Flossies"..they're spiraled beef 'tendons' or maybe the bully sticks? My dog is not a chewer and usually ignores most chew things but goes crazy about the Flossies. She likes the bully sticks too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

In her Kong, you can also try using green beans layered with canned food or peanut butter or something else soft.

I found that using the larger sized Kongs makes them more interested in it because it's easier to get food out...maybe you could try a larger Kong?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

You might want to try this...
Busy Buddy Squirrel Dude Dog Toys

It is like the Kong, but the opening is covered with little "prongs" (for lack of a much better word). You can stuff kibble in there and it makes it really hard to get out so they end up playing with it much longer. 

Also, if you find they are having a super hard time getting the treats out, you can trim the prongs a bit--they are made out of a semi-hard plastic.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I put some organic peanut butter in a bowl and then nuke it to make it real soft. I then mix in some honey.

I then stuff the kong with layers of the peanut butter/honey mixture with layers of kibble in between. Then put it in the freezer.

I found with Poppy that once he got about half-way down he would stop. But, at that point, the mixture is soft, and I just push in the sides of the kong, loosening up what's inside and he goes back to it.

HUGz! Jules


----------

